
Show HN: Tally – Create polls in no time - 1p1e1
http://tally.tl/GQDy3
======
1p1e1
Howdy!

I built Tally because I couldn't find a poll tool which was both super simple
and clean. Let me quote James Murphy: “The best way to complain is to make
things.”

Plus I wanted to figure out what are the biggest challenges fellow startup
founders are struggling with, therefore:
[http://tally.tl/GQDy3](http://tally.tl/GQDy3)

If you would have any questions, please do shoot.

------
leichtgewicht
Love the simplicity. Some thoughts:

\- It would be cool to have a button for making a private link for editing (by
default its "editable" after clicking a button you enter editmode that is
hosted at a different url than the viewmode)

\- When I leave the browser to lookup the next entry in a list and return the
cursor is gone. I have to click in the last entry to get my cursor back.

